

Thousands of blogs shut down over 'terrorist material' - mdolon
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10692501

======
mdolon
I guess the suspicions about it relating to National Security were right after
all. In case you missed it, there was a lot of discussion about this just
yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527449>

This is interesting as well:

 _BurstNet's chief technology officer, Joe Marr, said that the FBI sent a
"Voluntary Emergency Disclosure of Information" request to the firm. Sources
have confirmed to the BBC that this was the case but FBI spokesman Paul
Bresson said the bureau does not comment on active investigations. However he
did say that the FBI had not asked for any websites to be shut down. The FBI
does not have the power to remove content from websites or to take them down.
That can only be done with the authority of a judge._

I feel bad for the site owners - these are businesses, not just websites -
they shouldn't be able to take down an entire network (and possibly someone's
livelihood) over a couple of offending sites.

